# What can your baby do at 14-15 months?



## ShelbyLee

How many words, animal sounds, body parts ect? I'm wondering where Shiah is compared to other babies bc I think she's the smartest lol but I don't have anything I compair her to. her cousin Is 7 weeks younger and can say two words. Not much help. :)


----------



## AriannasMama

At 15 months? She could say around 25-30 words, though she regularly uses maybe 20 of them. She could point out 9 body parts. Animal sounds? 10-15 maybe? She's very verbal.


----------



## ShelbyLee

thats right around where shiah is.. 
has she put two or three word sentances together?
Shiah says I love you.. but i count it as one word.


----------



## AriannasMama

She says thank you but that's about it, I think 2-3 worded sentences come a bit later, 18 months or so....(that's next month for us :shock:)


----------



## Hotbump

Jr can speak more than 20 words, never really bother to count how many words exactly :haha: He says "come back daddy/mommy!", "look at that!", "look at this!", "let's go"


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tyler cant say any words only jibberish which sometimes sounds like a wors


----------



## amygwen

He really didn't speak any at that age. He'd point to things and he was very alert. But he didn't say any obvious words. A lot of random noises but nothing continuous. Now he says a lot though.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael is 14 months and has about 15-20 words, he knows 3 body parts and 3 Animal sounds


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna can only say a couple words. 5-7, IF that. Every baby develops at their own pace. I work with her all the time .. saying words, reading to her, pointing at things and telling her what it is, etc. but she just babbles usually. Right now she's just focused on walking :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

AirForceWife7 said:


> Brenna can only say a couple words. 5-7, IF that. Every baby develops at their own pace. I work with her all the time .. saying words, reading to her, pointing at things and telling her what it is, etc. but she just babbles usually. Right now she's just focused on walking :shrug:

I agree with this :thumbup: Jovanni is behind in his speech jr is kind of advance but I think it because since Jovanni is older Jr loves to copy everything that Jovanni speaks or does :haha: Every child is different and Ive seen that with my two boys :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

,


----------



## Mei190

Nathaniel can say about 5 words with proper meaning. 
Mama, dada, bye, dog, bang. (he also says bam bam, which is what I call my dog all the time however it's not really a word :haha:) 
He is more alert than anything, I can tell he understands an awful lot of what I say however none of it comes out quite like it should do. Mainly babble. Apart from the dreaded coke word which he has picked up recently... which sounds more like male anatomy quite embarrasingly.


----------



## _laura

Max can say a good 10-15 words. 
He mostly communicates by answering yes or no questions. 
He can point to his hair, head, ears, eyes, nose, mouth, belly, knees and toes
Tries to sing along with nursery rhymes, he has the tune nailed but the words not so much. :haha:


----------



## vhal_x

Can only say mummy and daddy and doesn't always say it with meaning, sometimes just babbles and can't point to identify any thing :( xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

At 14-15 months, Issy didn't have any words (unless you count uh-oh, which I don't!) she started talking at 16 months, and never really stopped :haha:



_laura said:


> Tries to sing along with nursery rhymes, he has the tune nailed but the words not so much. :haha:

Max and Issy would make a duetting pair then, she's great at the words but has zero feel for the tune :dohh: if she was older I'd swear she was tone deaf but I'm hoping it might come with age :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

She's fourteen months next week. As far as I'm concerned, she doesn't actually say anything beyond "Mama", "Nana" and "No". There are loads of other sounds that seem like words, but I just don't think they count :shrug:


----------



## _laura

wishuwerehere said:


> At 14-15 months, Issy didn't have any words (unless you count uh-oh, which I don't!) she started talking at 16 months, and never really stopped :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Tries to sing along with nursery rhymes, he has the tune nailed but the words not so much. :haha:
> 
> Max and Issy would make a duetting pair then, she's great at the words but has zero feel for the tune :dohh: if she was older I'd swear she was tone deaf but I'm hoping it might come with age :haha:Click to expand...

Britains got talent maybe? :haha: Max is like 'blah blah bubbbbullllssssss nee nee apulll' to the tune of twinkle twinkle :dohh:


----------



## AirForceWife7

vhal_x said:


> Can only say mummy and daddy and doesn't always say it with meaning, sometimes just babbles and can't point to identify any thing :( xx

 Aww don't feel bad .. Brenna can barely say anything and actually understand it :hugs: She listens, but right now she is just focused on walking. Our LO's time will come; better late than never I say! Usually they focus on one thing at a time x


----------



## mayb_baby

AirForceWife7 said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> Can only say mummy and daddy and doesn't always say it with meaning, sometimes just babbles and can't point to identify any thing :( xx
> 
> Aww don't feel bad .. Brenna can barely say anything and actually understand it :hugs: She listens, but right now she is just focused on walking. Our LO's time will come; better late than never I say! Usually they focus on one thing at a time xClick to expand...

Yup Michael is very verbal but still hasn't taken off walking :dohh: xx


----------



## lucy_x

She still only says about 6 words, Hasnt even said Mummy/Daddy yet.

She knows exactly what i mean when i talk to her though, and does things if you ask her too ((put this in the bin, pick that up, take this to daddy etc)

She knows how to shampoo her own hair and how to wash herself in the bath.

She trys desperatly to dress her self.

She can sort of say "whos there?", "whats there?" and "whos that?" when someone comes to the door / she meets someone new, All though she says "whats that?" about 30 times a day :dohh:

So at 19months, she doesnt do a hell of a lot :flower:


----------



## stephx

Ive never counted the number of words she can say :wacko:

Shes pretty vocal, id say moreso than other babies her age at toddler group. But tbh it varies soo much, they can be doing awesome at 1 thing but development can slow while they learn something else. I dont think its a case of being 'advanced' or 'slow'

Shiah sounds like shes doing well :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

She's got a list, to tired to write it down right now. :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

My child, learnt to snort like a pig today.

We keep 2 pigs (breeding pigs), and as we drive past we usually stop to talk to them....well now she must know when we are nearly there and snorts the entire time we are near them.

she also barks like a dog, licks your face and pants too.......Shes very imaginative :winkwink: :lol:


----------



## Melibu90

My LO is turning 14months and is not very vocal, hes always babbling but can only really say mum, dada, car, bye


----------



## stephx

Melibu90 said:


> My LO is turning 14months and is not very vocal, hes always babbling but can only really say mum, dada, car, bye

I would say thats pretty good for 14 months! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Melibu90 said:


> My LO is turning 14months and is not very vocal, hes always babbling but can only really say mum, dada, car, bye

thats great for 14 months, my son didn't say his 1st word till 18-19 monthss old:thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

lucy_x said:


> My child, learnt to snort like a pig today.
> 
> We keep 2 pigs (breeding pigs), and as we drive past we usually stop to talk to them....well now she must know when we are nearly there and snorts the entire time we are near them.
> 
> she also barks like a dog, licks your face and pants too.......Shes very imaginative :winkwink: :lol:

Arianna barks and pants too, she usually does it when she sees a dog while bouncing up and down LOL.


----------



## Hotbump

stephx said:


> Ive never counted the number of words she can say :wacko:
> 
> Shes pretty vocal, id say moreso than other babies her age at toddler group. But tbh it varies soo much, they can be doing awesome at 1 thing but development can slow while they learn something else. I dont think its a case of being 'advanced' or 'slow'
> 
> Shiah sounds like shes doing well :thumbup:

I had to at his 18 month check-up :haha: They made me list all the words he could say :dohh:


----------



## Melibu90

QuintinsMommy said:


> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> My LO is turning 14months and is not very vocal, hes always babbling but can only really say mum, dada, car, bye
> 
> thats great for 14 months, my son didn't say his 1st word till 18-19 monthss old:thumbup:Click to expand...




stephx said:


> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> My LO is turning 14months and is not very vocal, hes always babbling but can only really say mum, dada, car, bye
> 
> I would say thats pretty good for 14 months! xClick to expand...

I blame my gran-in-law everytime she sees him she will mention how behind he is, i may be biased but i think hes great, he took a few unaided steps yesterday too but fell and bumped his head and hasnt done it since


----------



## lauram_92

Aw bless him! Mel, don't listen to anyone! He doesn't seem behind at all :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Melibu90

Well its OHs gran and apparently i have made him lazy since he doesnt ask for things :dohh: when she says it i know its rubbish hes fine but in the back of my head i still kinda worry. Since apparently now he understands stuff i should be toilet training but i dont want to force him to anything i know hes not there yet.


----------



## lauram_92

Daphne, what do you count as walking? As soon as they take their first steps, once they start walking more than crawling or when they no longer crawl? Or somewhere between those? Just wondering.

There is a huge difference between toddlers even if they are all around the same age. I notice at the Toddlers group I go to, some are very vocal and can say almost anything, but then there are others who don't say much but are very good at building towers and other hands on games.


----------



## stephx

lauram_92 said:


> Daphne, what do you count as walking? As soon as they take their first steps, once they start walking more than crawling or when they no longer crawl? Or somewhere between those? Just wondering.
> 
> *There is a huge difference between toddlers even if they are all around the same age. I notice at the Toddlers group I go to, some are very vocal and can say almost anything, but then there are others who don't say much but are very good at building towers and other hands on games.*

Exactly :thumbup: 

And reality I dont think it makes any difference, in 10 years time, will it matter which babies could walk before 1? Say 30+ words? Make animal noises before anyone else? :haha:

Luckily enough, Ava has reached all of her targets on time, but I definatly wouldnt be loosing any sleep if she wasnt :)

And Mel- My nan was convinced I should start potty training at 6 months :coffee: hers were dry by then :roll: :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stephx said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, what do you count as walking? As soon as they take their first steps, once they start walking more than crawling or when they no longer crawl? Or somewhere between those? Just wondering.
> 
> *There is a huge difference between toddlers even if they are all around the same age. I notice at the Toddlers group I go to, some are very vocal and can say almost anything, but then there are others who don't say much but are very good at building towers and other hands on games.*
> 
> Exactly :thumbup:
> 
> And reality I dont think it makes any difference, in 10 years time, will it matter which babies could walk before 1? Say 30+ words? Make animal noises before anyone else? :haha:
> 
> Luckily enough, Ava has reached all of her targets on time, but I definatly wouldnt be loosing any sleep if she wasnt :)
> 
> And Mel- My nan was convinced I should start potty training at 6 months :coffee: hers were dry by then :roll: :haha:Click to expand...

My brother was still babbling by kindergarden :dohh: the teacher asked my mom what language we speak at home, and my mom was like english,be he speaks his own made one one :dohh: my brother ended up being a "gifted" student in math etc, and has a very good job now.
I , did everything early, and I ended up having a very hard time in school:shrug:

so I really don't think where your toddler is at shows how "smart " they are


----------



## AriannasMama

Totally agree with you Rome. A lot of it has to do with personality too, I think, Arianna is just a really friendly little person, probably why she talks so much, lol. TBF though a lot of her words sound similar and probably only people who are around her a lot could tell which one she was saying.


----------



## LauraBee

I make the mistake of comparing her to others. I'm honestly not concerned because she's definitely not behind. It's just occasionally when someone asks if she's doing X yet when she isn't that I'm bothered for a moment.

My older sister was walking at nine months, I didn't walk until close to two years old. I now have more physical intelligence than her (as well as all other kinds of intelligences). I never really looked at it that way before, but it really is true - the age babies do stuff is almost not at all important.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, what do you count as walking? As soon as they take their first steps, once they start walking more than crawling or when they no longer crawl? Or somewhere between those? Just wondering.
> 
> I would say walking more than crawling.
> 
> It's interesting to see how different children develop. We saw another baby who goes to our church today at the park. She's 16 months old but is definitely "behind" Finn both motor skills and language wise. Her dad asked how old Finn was and when I responded he said he thought Finn was closer to two. :wacko:Click to expand...

All children develop at their own rate, :coffee: I have read studies that children who are behind in speech by age two, catch up with there peers by age 4, and have no problems, and a lot of late talkers are thinkers and a % of them are actually smarter then thier peers who were early talkers :shrug: so even tho finn is ahead at this age doesnt really matter in the end


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't really think it matters how many words someone's young one can say at so & so months, but that is just me. Sure, it's a great accomplishment for both mother and child, but I don't think it really matters :shrug: Some kids pick up speaking faster than others, some kids pick up walking faster than others. Different babies reach different milestones at different points in their life .. when they are ready :shrug: Brenna is a perfect example of this. Late walker, average talker. Once she figured out how to stand up, she was fully walking within a week. It takes time and they have to learn :)

IMO, as long as they can have a basic conversation with people by the time they start school, then they're fine :thumbup:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I can't even remember what Alfie did at this age but I know he didn't talk so much. He was always a very physical baby, crawled at 6-7 months, walked at
9, can pedal a bike, climb like a monkey, has great balance and good at building towers and puzzles, also potty trained at 18 months. Where I work it's so easy to compare him to the other kids and where he is leaps and bounds infront of some kids physically his speech is slower than quite a few of the children. Ive come to realise while working there that they all even out in the end lol. I always look at the 18m old kids just sitting there quietly not walking at all and think how much easier it would have been if Alfie walked later :haha: the late walkers are generally always ahead with speech as they get their needs across with words, whereas Alfie would have brought me his sippy cup if he wanted a drink at that age, because he could he didn't bother actually using his words for ages but obviously the less physical kids can't so focus on talking and stuff :)


----------



## bumpy_j

oh my god this thread has devastated me :(

I haven't even attempted to teach Joel animal sounds or body parts, and I haven't really taught him about many animals either. His attention span is so short I can never get him to sit down and look at a book or flash cards or anything. I still swear infront of him because I assumed they didn't pick up on it yet. I didn't think they talked for ages - I feel so lazy! Right now he says mama, dada, waves and points. He also knows what a phone is used for and puts it to his ear and babbles which is quite cool.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor only says a few words, but he can communicate his needs. He doesn't know any animal sounds. And he's not walking yet. He's quite behind for his age, but he's happy and healthy, I'm not worried x


----------



## _laura

bumpy_j said:


> oh my god this thread has devastated me :(
> 
> I haven't even attempted to teach Joel animal sounds or body parts, and I haven't really taught him about many animals either. His attention span is so short I can never get him to sit down and look at a book or flash cards or anything. I still swear infront of him because I assumed they didn't pick up on it yet. I didn't think they talked for ages - I feel so lazy! Right now he says mama, dada, waves and points. He also knows what a phone is used for and puts it to his ear and babbles which is quite cool.

Don't feel devastated!
I swear Max only knows the stuff he does as he spends every day at uni with older kids and picks it up.


----------



## AriannasMama

Don't feel bad about it! Some babies are more vocal than others, some are more physically active than others, every baby has their "one" thing that they are good at :). Why not get him a book with just pictures of animals and show him each one and what it says, thats about what we did, just a cheapy book.


----------



## stephx

bumpy_j said:


> oh my god this thread has devastated me :(
> 
> I haven't even attempted to teach Joel animal sounds or body parts, and I haven't really taught him about many animals either. His attention span is so short I can never get him to sit down and look at a book or flash cards or anything. I still swear infront of him because I assumed they didn't pick up on it yet. I didn't think they talked for ages - I feel so lazy! Right now he says mama, dada, waves and points. He also knows what a phone is used for and puts it to his ear and babbles which is quite cool.

Ava only did them 15 months + and I didnt use flash cards or anything they will just pick up on it tbh

Maybe start introducing books because it really helps when they do start talking more, you can point to x and ask about it, they can point it out :)

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bumpy_j said:


> oh my god this thread has devastated me :(
> 
> I haven't even attempted to teach Joel animal sounds or body parts, and I haven't really taught him about many animals either. His attention span is so short I can never get him to sit down and look at a book or flash cards or anything. I still swear infront of him because I assumed they didn't pick up on it yet. I didn't think they talked for ages - I feel so lazy! Right now he says mama, dada, waves and points. He also knows what a phone is used for and puts it to his ear and babbles which is quite cool.

I wouldnt worry, with Quintin I teach him one body part at a time, we started off with nose, I would go wheres quins nose? and point to it, then wheres mommys nose? and point to it, then we moved on to eyes after he understood the 1st one etc, this week its been wheres your heart? and he will put a hand over where his heart is, :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

bumpy_j said:


> oh my god this thread has devastated me :(
> 
> I haven't even attempted to teach Joel animal sounds or body parts, and I haven't really taught him about many animals either. His attention span is so short I can never get him to sit down and look at a book or flash cards or anything. I still swear infront of him because I assumed they didn't pick up on it yet. I didn't think they talked for ages - I feel so lazy! Right now he says mama, dada, waves and points. He also knows what a phone is used for and puts it to his ear and babbles which is quite cool.

:hugs: Dont feel devastated, honestly all I can say is every baby is different. Jr was an early walker (10 months) and his speech is really good but Jovanni walked at 12 months and he is speech delayed. Every child develops at their own pace. A child who is an excellent talker and early walker can go to school and end up with making C's in his classes kwim?


----------



## xgem27x

What I would call "toddler things" like walking, talking, pointing to things, etc, has only really happened to the twins since the beginning of 2012, so since they were 18 months old!

And even with that, they can only say "cat" and point to the cat or say "bee" (as in Phoebe, the cats name) So thats like 2 words!

They're walking is good around the house, but they dont ever walk outside or in shoes

And if I say "wheres your belly?" they lift their tops up

And... THATS IT!!! So they are really really behind....

They're gonna be 2 in a few months, am I bothered that they're behind???..... NO!! :D They're happy and healthy, thats what matters to me!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> What I would call "toddler things" like walking, talking, pointing to things, etc, has only really happened to the twins since the beginning of 2012, so since they were 18 months old!
> 
> And even with that, they can only say "cat" and point to the cat or say "bee" (as in Phoebe, the cats name) So thats like 2 words!
> 
> They're walking is good around the house, but they dont ever walk outside or in shoes
> 
> And if I say "wheres your belly?" they lift their tops up
> 
> And... THATS IT!!! So they are really really behind....
> 
> They're gonna be 2 in a few months, am I bothered that they're behind???..... NO!! :D They're happy and healthy, thats what matters to me!

Twins are always like this, I read in a book that twins will talk later , so they might not be behind on the twin scale !


----------



## xgem27x

QuintinsMommy said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> What I would call "toddler things" like walking, talking, pointing to things, etc, has only really happened to the twins since the beginning of 2012, so since they were 18 months old!
> 
> And even with that, they can only say "cat" and point to the cat or say "bee" (as in Phoebe, the cats name) So thats like 2 words!
> 
> They're walking is good around the house, but they dont ever walk outside or in shoes
> 
> And if I say "wheres your belly?" they lift their tops up
> 
> And... THATS IT!!! So they are really really behind....
> 
> They're gonna be 2 in a few months, am I bothered that they're behind???..... NO!! :D They're happy and healthy, thats what matters to me!
> 
> Twins are always like this, I read in a book that twins will talk later , so they might not be behind on the twin scale !Click to expand...

Yeah they may not talk properly til they are nearly 3.... they are fluent in their own twin language though, 'Twinglish' we call it :winkwink:


----------



## xgem27x

Well, I may have to take back everything I have said...

Frazer is actually a lot more clever than I first thought, and its quite clear that he has been watching me a lot and has started to copy what I do...

Was just changing Max, got him all clean and that, then Frazer went and got a nappy, put it under Max's bum, put it on properly and everything!!! It was sooooooo cute, but I was just so speachless!! Might have to see if I can turn this into a regular thing haha!!


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> Mel, was everyone else "ahead" as babies in your family?
> 
> I'll admit, every baby in my family, besides my cousin who did have to go into therapy for delays, walked by a year and were all fairly vocal. It is weird to me, in a way, to hear of other babies still not walking. I know it's in the realm of normal but it's very foreign to me.

Same all my family were walking before or at a year I was 10months, sister was 12months, brother 12months, OH 11months, OHs brother 12 months and Michael still isn't walking :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> Well, I may have to take back everything I have said...
> 
> Frazer is actually a lot more clever than I first thought, and its quite clear that he has been watching me a lot and has started to copy what I do...
> 
> Was just changing Max, got him all clean and that, then Frazer went and got a nappy, put it under Max's bum, put it on properly and everything!!! It was sooooooo cute, but I was just so speachless!! Might have to see if I can turn this into a regular thing haha!!

awe thats awesome,got to love when they surprise you like that:thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige is almost 14 months, she has a few words with meaning, "baby" "ball" "mummy" "daddy" and thats it. Her babbling skills are immense and sometimes I have to listen in awe at her language!
She points to her eyes, nose, head, hair, belly, knees, toes
She knows these animal noises - Lion, Monkey, Dog, Snake, Fish

She is very clever though, and knows almost everything I say. I just think she is still trying to figure out how to say things properly, and I fear that when she does, she wont shut up! 

She walked at 10 months and has started to run, and is also working on climbing.


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver has been walking for over a month, but he picked it up out of no where. He would take up to 10 steps inside, then one day I took him outside and stood him (while I held onto his hood) and he walked around the garden perfectly! It was really weird.

I find it really hard to work out whether he is saying words. But everyone at Toddlers says he is talking :haha:

I also see some parents saying LO can say hello (for example) and the kid says some sort of jibberish that sounds NOTHING like hello :rofl:


----------



## LauraBee

lauram_92 said:


> I also see some parents saying LO can say hello (for example) and the kid says some sort of jibberish that sounds NOTHING like hello :rofl:

I always feel like this is happening, both we me and others, which is why I don't count many of the noises Bee makes as words :haha:


----------



## 17thy

LO is 16 months can point to most of her body parts- head, nose, eyes, mouth, hands, feet, tummy/belly button. (gotta work on arms and legs lol) 
Animal sounds- lion and kitty. when she hears a dog bark she says 'TOP IT! she says "sss" for snake. She also says "ssss" when she needs to pee though :haha:
Animal names- kitty(kiky), fish(feesh), dog (dock)

She can say a wide variety of words and although they aren't crystal clear "dock" for "dog" as an example, she uses them all properly. I'd say about 30-35 words? 

LO is advanced as far as hand-eye coordination, like holding her writing (and eating) utensils. We've never taught her how to properly hold them and she DOES. Not just grip them with her whole hand and color, but properly places her fingers on the pencil/crayon before coloring like an adult would. She also uses a pick to strum daddy's guitar without being told every time. She tries to blow her nose when we put a tissue up to it. When I'm sad or feeling sick, she rubs and pats my back or legs. (sweet little thing). And we've had to lower her high chair to the lowest setting because she was climbing in it at the highest setting, so now she can just pop in her chair when she needs to. Now I can also just set her in the backseat of the car and let her climb up in her car seat and sit down before I buckle her in (hope she can buckle them herself one day! lol). Idk those are just a few things I can think of.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Logan's almost 14 months, and he can only say about 5 or 6 words. And goes 'woof'. He doesn't know any body parts yet, but he points to fish, cat, dog etc. He's quite animal minded :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian is 19 months. He is a very physical child and has good physical skills, eg very confident at walking, climbing, clapping hands etc. 

However his speech is behind i think, he says a few words , mummy, grad (grandad), Jamie (his uncle) , Jess (my name haha), Carrie (childminder), Harvie(his friend), nish (finished) Hiya, Yeah, Uh oh, nanananana (nanny ), Brum Brum (car sounds). At 14/15 months though he didnt say any words realy, maybe the odd one occasionally.

He does show good understanding of things now though and will go get things if you ask him to, he gives 'high 5' and kisses too lol.xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava can say around 20 words clearly. Most of which she learnt at 14 months. 
Understading comes before talking/doing. She knows what shower/bathroom/nannys house/door/outside etc means but can't say it. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KiansMummy said:


> Kian is 19 months. He is a very physical child and has good physical skills, eg very confident at walking, climbing, clapping hands etc.
> 
> However his speech is behind i think, he says a few words , mummy, grad (grandad), Jamie (his uncle) , Jess (my name haha), Carrie (childminder), Harvie(his friend), nish (finished) Hiya, Yeah, Uh oh, nanananana (nanny ), Brum Brum (car sounds). At 14/15 months though he didnt say any words realy, maybe the odd one occasionally.
> 
> He does show good understanding of things now though and will go get things if you ask him to, he gives 'high 5' and kisses too lol.xx

he doesnt sound behind in speech at all :thumbup:
quintin was behind at that age and he only had one word! (this is what the speech therapist said) 
Quintin says a new word now every week or two, I think he is still slightly behind but catching up quickly


----------



## lauram_92

LauraBee said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I also see some parents saying LO can say hello (for example) and the kid says some sort of jibberish that sounds NOTHING like hello :rofl:
> 
> I always feel like this is happening, both we me and others, which is why I don't count many of the noises Bee makes as words :haha:Click to expand...

Oliver says 'hee' which I think it meant to be 'hey'. And other things like that. He uses them in the correct context :shrug: It just confuses me.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## stephx

Ok im bored so I just made a list :lol:

At 19 months Ava can say (with meaning)
Edit: post wayy too long- 34 words

She can also point to and say..
Eyes
Ears
Nose
Mouth
Arm
Hands
Legs
Hair

Animal noises
Pig
Dog
Lion (raawwwwwrrrr haha)
Sheep 
Cow

Ive probally missed some but hey I think shes doing good :smug:


----------



## stephx

vinteenage said:


> I would count "hee" as "hey" if he's saying it in the correct context. Kids aren't going to be able to make all sounds right off the bat. Finn calls babies "meme" but I still count it, because its the right idea and he uses that word _only_ for babies.

Yeah I agree, if its said with meaning then they understand it and its just the prenounciation they dont know. 

If a 6 month old says 'hi' then no... just no


----------



## mum_erin

my son can say about 17 words and he is going to be 15 months in a week. he knows what a dog sounds like but that's it. when asked about every other animal he just barks. im not bothered as he is healthy. he is walking too and has been since 11 months.


----------



## Melibu90

Cameron can now 'brush' his hair :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Wow thanks ladies. I've never thought of it that way. She knows a lot of words but was late ish at walking. Her hand eye is not the greatest. I've never had anone to compare her with. And I think that she says so many words because we live with so many people (10 in our house) and everyone is always like "say bri" or "what sound does a wolf make?" she is always stimulated. I think it helps with that where as my cousin is the only one that works with her 13 month LO and she knows three words. And in five years none of this will mater. 


In 1950 something there was an experament with five year olds. I think and they put them in a room with a table and chair and on the table they put a marshmallow and said you can eat it now but if you wait I will give you two. They followed these children into adult hood. And the ones that waited were more successful in school and were able to get better jobs than the ones who didn't. It's very interesting to me. I probably would have eaten the whole thing in one bite lol.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm bored so I'll make a list of what jr knows :haha:
He started walking at 10 months old (he is the youngest in our family who learned how to walk, my sister use to hold that place for 40 something years, she learned at 11 months)

Jr's words:
mama
daddy
papa
nana
bye-bye
car
pamper
shoe
wow
yay
hi
si
no
it's mine
let's go
uno, dos, tres (one two three)
look at that/this
teta (bottle)
oh no
baby
ball
come back
he has more words but the post will be too long :haha:
He was a late sitter, crawler but he caught up fast, so I really dont think it matters how many words a child can say by a certain age because most of the time by age 4 they catch up to other kids. :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Cindy, what language do you speak at home? Just being nosey, because your Spannish aren't you? Is your OH American?


----------



## Hotbump

lauram_92 said:


> Cindy, what language do you speak at home? Just being nosey, because your Spannish aren't you? Is your OH American?

Nope he speaks spanish too :haha: I'm still practing my english so I mostly talk to my boys in english when OH is at work, when OH comes home from work we speak spanish :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh I wouldnt have counted most of Paiges attempts as words, but she does use them correctly at the correct things... 

In that case, she can say ... dog, car, ball, balloon, bubbles, bath, bin, shoes, again, jasper (mums dog), baby
(about half of these are said wrong but have have the same sort of sounds and get used all the time, eg bubbles are "behbeh" and dog is "dod")


----------



## cabbagebaby

I got told yesteray by HV by 18 months they should have 6 words mum understand even if no one else does


----------



## Hotbump

lauram_92 said:


> Cindy, what language do you speak at home? Just being nosey, because your Spannish aren't you? Is your OH American?

I forgot to say that I was born in the US so in birth certificate it says im american :shrug: My family is from mexico though. I think I speak english pretty good, eventhough I think I should be speaking enlgish better than I do right now.


----------



## LauraBee

I would love to be bilingual! Would also love for Bee to have another language, but it's unlikely as everyone we know only uses English.


----------



## o.o

Hotbump said:


> teta (bottle)

i never liked how this sounded :haha: so peighton says "lele" instead like trying to say "milk" in spanish :haha:


----------



## Monkei

M can say mummy, nanny, grandad, lily, milk, star, gone, here you are, whos that, yeah, no, cow, duck, ball, catch, stop, shhh, and probably another few i cant remember 

she can point to eyes, nose, ears, mouth, tongue, feet, toes, she'll point to my back, hair, head 

each baby develops at different rates and focuses on different things at different times i find now shes focusing on language her physical development has taken a step back x


----------



## Rhio92

Connor' speech his coming on really quickly this week :shock:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige learned 2 new words yesterday, Kiss ("Kass") And seesaw ("Seesah")


----------

